# Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren



## mock86 (20. März 2011)

Moin Bordies!

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage und bin sehr auf Antworten, Tipps und Erfahrungen von euch gespannt!

Ich bin seit letztem Jahr im Besitz eines iPhones (4) und leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler (Ostsee).

Nun ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, das man ja, wenn man so wie ich kein richtiges BootsGPS hat, das GPS vom iPhone nutzen könnte, um bestimmte Stellen auf See (z.B. ein Wrak) zu finden.

Mit normalen Navigations Apps kann man nur Adressen auf Land eingeben und sich navigieren lassen. GPS Daten lassen sich nicht suchen, geschweige denn sich per Kompassrose zur gewünschten Geo Koordinate navieren zu lassen. 

Alles was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, ist das ich mir mit verschiedenen Apps die aktuelle Position anzeigen lassen kann und das es wohl eine App namens Navionic (oder so ähnlich) gibt, welche man aber nur mit dem ca. 50 Euro teurem Kartenmaterial benutzen kann.

Hat jemand eine Möglichkeit rausgefunden oder kennt jemand sogar eine App, die mich per Kompasspfeil in die richtige Richtung einer bestimmten Geo Koordinate lenkt?

Lieben Gruß

mock86


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Mon, ich kann nur sagen das die Navionics top dafür sind. Wenn Navi für die Ostsee dann Navionics. Für die Ostsee brauchst Du aber nur die für Dänemark und Grönland (wer das Einteilt nimmt bestimmt irgent was) weil in Europa ist nur die Lübeckerbucht. Fehmarn aber nicht.


----------



## mock86 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hi gpsjunkie,
habe mir gerade mal die Bewertungen im Appstore durchgelesen. Hört sich cniht so gut an. Kartenmaterial soll nicht sehr aktuell sein, die App soll haufig abstürzen und nach 1,5 Stunden nutzung soll der Akku schon leer gesaugt sein.

Dafür auch noch die Euros hinzulegen ist mir zu heikel..

Gerade das mit dem hohem Stromverbrauch schreckt mich ab. Meistens bin ich ja länger als 1,5 Stunden auf dem Wasser 

Bräuchte auch nicht unbedingt eine richtige See-navigationsApp. Wie gesagt, irgendwas zweckentfremdetes würde ja schon langen. Zum Beispiel, das man 1. die Geos eingeben kann und 2. auf ein Knopf drücken kann das er nur nach Luftlinie navigiert oder so. Unabhängig davon obs auf Land oder auf dem Wasser ist, sodass er nicht sagt "Achtung, sie befinden sich auf einer nicht eingetragenen Straße" wenn ich auslaufe... ;-)

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp gpsjunkie! #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Ääähhhmmm, hast Du dein Iphone schon mal im Auto ohne Ladekabel Navigieren lassen? Ich würde niemals ohne Stromversorgung mich auf der Ostsee navigieren lassen. Also sobalt Du dein Iphone zum Navigieren anschmeisst, braucht der GPS Chip reichlich strom. Ich selber habe ein 3GS und im Auto mit häufigen neuberechnungen ist nach zwei Std der Accu leer. Bitte sowas nicht auf dem Wasser machen. 

Und in meinem Appstore steht keine Bewertung. Das was Du gelesen hast ist bestimmt die Navionics Marine in der Version 5.0. Neu ist aber Navionics in 1.1.6. Ist seid Januar upgedatet worden und die alte Marine gibt es nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich die jetzt auch ert neu und noch nicht getestet.

Ansonsten hatte ich früher immer pathaway ( www.pathaway.com) welches ich mit BSB Karten bestückt habe. Das gibt es auch fürs Iphone und ich bin schon schwer am überlegen...........

Ansonsten schaue mal hier. Das Projekt ist so auf dem Level wie Openstreetmap und kosten los. Ich weiß aber nicht ob schon alles soweit läuft. Muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## TheFisherking (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

@gpsjunkie:
Dass die Dänemark und Grönland zusammengefasst haben, liegt nicht daran, dass die etwas genommen hätten, sondern daran, dass Grönland offiziell (noch) zu Dänemark gehört und Kartenmaterial für Dänemark immer auch Grönland enthalten muss. Ist bei TomTom auch so ;-)
@topic:
Naviontics ist echt super und ca 20 Euro sind doch echt nicht viel dafür.
Allerdings würde ich auch keine andere irgendwie geartete Software verwenden, da je nach Bootstyp z.B. die Wassertiefe und Sperrflächen wichtig sein können.


----------



## mock86 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

hm ok... wie heißt denn diese super version für 20 euro?
kommen da noch mehr kosten auf mich zu? etwa beim aktualisieren oder so?
und das wichtigste: kann ich da genaue koordinaten eingeben, zu denen er mich per richtungspfeil (und vielleicht auch entferung) führt?


----------



## mock86 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

und welche karte brauche ich um die Lübecker Bucht und rund um Fehmarn abzudecken? (mehr brauche ich eigentlch nicht)


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Mock, das ist der Kruxz. Lübeckerbucht ist noch in der Europakarte, Fehmarn in Dänemark. Mit den neuen Karten ist kostet Dänemark 39,99€ und Europa 9.99€. Die "alten" gab es für 19,99€ Und ja, evtl kostst es was beim Aktualisieren.

Wenn Du aber möglichkeiten hast BSB karten für die Ostsee zu bekommen, dan schaue Dir mal Pataway an. Der navigiert dich auch mit Pfeil und Ton zur Koordinate. So bald Du vom Kurs abweichst kommt ein Ton. Alles einstellbar. Ich höre die Töne auf meinem Dampfer allerdings nicht, weil mein zweitackter machtig am schreien ist wenn der Sprit bekommt.


----------



## goover (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hi, Du nimmst die Navionics Europa Software, kostet 10,- €. den Kartenausschnitt suchst du Dir dann selbst aus. #6 Du kannst in der APP via finger den benötigten Bereich selbst auswählen, der wird dann ohne weitere Kosten geladen. War bei mir jedenfalls so. Die Software selbst ist absolut tauglich und sehr detailreich. Preis/Leistung ist kaum zu schlagen. Auch die Funktionsvielfalt ist sehr gut!

Ich geben meinem Vorschreibner recht.....auf keinen Fall ohne Stromversorgung. Nimm, wenn Du keine Batterie hast, eine Powerstation mit 12V Anschluss mit. Sonst ist wirklich nach ner Stunde aus...

Gruß
goover


----------



## TheFisherking (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Es gibt auch beim Billigheimer-Versand Ladegeräte, die mit Solarzellen arbeiten. Perfekt für Boote ohne SPannungswandler.


----------



## Sockeye (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Ein iPhone ist ein nettes Spielzeug auch gut zum Angeben in der Kneipe geegnet.

Aber

Auf dem Meer?
Um be 0 Wind und Sonnenschein einen Punkt zu finden OK. Aber wenn es darauf ankommt ein GPS zu haben Sturm, Gischt, Wind, schlechte Sicht ist so ein Ding, womöglich noch in der Plastiktüte verpackt...wirklich die schlechteste Wahl.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Moin Sockeye, da gebe ich Dir recht. Mein IPhone ist auch nur für den Fall wenn mein Garmin defekt geht. Nur als Notlösung. Bei Sonnenschein bekommste eh Augenkrebs bei dem Versuch was auf dem Display ab zulesen. Ich bin davon ab.

Aber der Themenstarter möchte ja einfach nur die Richtung gewiesen bekommen ohne viel Schnick-Schnack.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hallo Mock86, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur PN. Schaue mal hier. Kannste auch Karten auf Handy laden und evtl nutzen. Ist in Deutsch und ich will es mal am Fahrrad zur Trackaufzeichnung und Orientierung nutzen.


----------



## TheFisherking (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Naja, jeder muss ja selbst wissen, was er mit seinem iPhone macht.
Und wenn es ein altes 3GS ist und kein aktuelles, ist es doch ok.
Nehme selbst das alte zum Joggen gehen. Warum nicht auf einer Yacht.


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

nimm für das iPhone doch ein Palmcase, dann ist es wasserdicht verpackt. Hatte ich für meinen PDA auch. Nun nutze ich mein Motorola defy für Norge.


----------



## mock86 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Jungs! #h

Das das iPhone nicht zu Seenavigation gedacht ist ist mir klar. Hätte ich ein eigenes Boot, mit welchem ich oft zum angeln rausfahre, würd ich mir ja auch ein richtiges Gps kaufen. Aber wenn man nur ab uns zu mit einem Leihboot auf dem Wasser ist, und GPS Daten als Tipp bekommt, dann lohnt es sich doch nicht ein huminbird oder so zu kaufen. Das würd doch keiner anders machen.

Wenn man jetzt ein Handy bzw iPhone mit GPS empfang hat, dann kann man es doch nutzen um ungefair die Richtung zu erahnen wo ich hinsteuern will.
Ist doch besser als nichts...

*Für alle die vielleicht das gleiche Problem haben oder es auch als eine behelfsmäßig sinnvolle Lösung erachtet:

Ich bin fündig geworden! 
gpsjunkie hat mir Motion GPS (App im Appstore) empfohlen.
Es gibt eine Liteversion zum testen (kostenfrei) und die Vollversion für 0,79 Euro.

Werde diese App am Karfreitag testen und berichten!*

Vielen Dank an alle für die nützlichen Tipps, #6 vor allem ein Ladegerät (Solar oder 12 Volt) werde ich mir noch zulegen. Erachte ich als sehr sher Sinnvoll, weil der GPS Empfang den Akku in 0,nix leersaugt.


----------



## mock86 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



Yupii schrieb:


> nimm für das iPhone doch ein Palmcase, dann ist es wasserdicht verpackt. Hatte ich für meinen PDA auch. Nun nutze ich mein Motorola defy für Norge.




Super Tipp. Werd ich mal googlen! Bis jetzt habe ich allerdings noch kein Bedarf an einer Wasserdichten Verpackung. Kommt halt aufs Boot an.

Bisherige Lösung: siehe Bild


----------



## Bootsrookie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Liebe Boardies
ich treibe mich seid längerer Zeit in den Foren für Bootsangler, Schleppangeln usw. rum. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht mit welchem Leichtsinn hier viele mit dem Element Meer umgehen. Auch hier kriege ich Schüttelfrost wenn ich lesen muss, dass jemand mit einem I-Phone auf dem Meer navigieren will. Da fahren Leute mit 4,00m Böötchen bei Windstärke 4-5 auf die Ostsee vor Langeland und wundern sich wenn sie ertrinken! Ich denke wir Angler sollten dem Element den gebührenden Respekt entgegenbringen. Dazu gehört ein dem Fahrgebiet angepasstes Boot und ein entsprechendes und aktuelles Kartenwerk. Die elektronischen Helferlein sind zwar ganz nett, aber wenn man keine Ahnung über dei Grundlagen der Navigation hat, gehört man meines Erachtens nicht aufs Wasser. Ich selber fahre ein Boot von knapp 7,00m Länge und würde es mir dreimal überlegen ob ich bei Windstärke 4-5 auf die Ostsee rausfahre. Tut mir leid das ich hier mal so deutlich werde, aber letzte Woche sind wieder einmal zwei Angler in der Ostsee ums Leben gekommen.....


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

ich habe natürlich einlaminierte Seekarten dabei, ebenso mein Lowrance iFinder Go2, portables Echolot und als Spielzeug das Motorola defy, für das ich die günstigen Navionics-Apps draufspiele. Ich persönlich würde mich nie nur auf die Elektronik verlassen( Kompass ist übrigens auch dabei)


----------



## Bootsrookie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hallo Yupii
DAS klingt doch schonmal richtig gut. Jetzt noch das passende Boot für das bevorzugte Jadgrevier dann gibts kein besseres Hobby.


----------



## mock86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hallo... Wie übertrieben ist das denn jetzt?
Ich bin im Besitz eines Führerscheins (See und Binnen), bin in der Lage mit Hilfe von Kompass und Seekarte (welche IMMER an Bord sind) zu navigieren und habe immer das Wetter im Auge! Aufgrund meiner 24 jährigem Erfahrung was Wind und Wetter an der Ostsee angeht, habe ich sehr großen Respekt vor plötzlichen Wetterumschwüngen!
Ich entferne mich niemals ohne geeignetem Nevigationsmitt und ausreichender Sicherheitsausrüstung weiter vom Land.

Das mit dem iPhone navigantions Kram soll nur zur vereinfachung bei schönem Wetter zum Angeln dienen. Da ist doch nichts dran auszusetzten oder?

Lieben Gruß und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



mock86 schrieb:


> Ich entferne mich niemals ohne geeignetem Nevigationsmitt und ausreichender Sicherheitsausrüstung weiter vom Land.
> 
> Das mit dem iPhone navigantions Kram soll nur zur vereinfachung bei schönem Wetter zum Angeln dienen. Da ist doch nichts dran auszusetzten oder?
> 
> Lieben Gruß und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!



So sehe ich das auch#6


----------



## Bootsrookie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

na supi dann sind wir uns doch alle einig ;-)


----------



## guifri (27. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



mock86 schrieb:


> Das mit dem iPhone navigantions Kram soll nur zur vereinfachung bei schönem Wetter zum Angeln dienen. Da ist doch nichts dran auszusetzten oder?



Nein, ist es nicht. Ich nehm´s auch als Zweitgerät mit.

Hab mir für USA das Navionics App für 7,99 runtergeladen. Die Karten sind wunderbar auf´s Iphone zu ziehen. Die Daten und Kartenabbildungen sind wie in jedem anderen GPS auch - mit Gefahrenstellen, Tonnen, Tiefenangaben, Trackaufzeichnung und und und... Halt entsprechend der Größe des Displays. 

Für den Preis echt genial, wenn ich überlege, wieviel Kohle ich für mein 278gpsmap von Garmin inkl. diversem Kartenmaterial schon investiert habe. Ein Ipad2 mit entsprechendem Case und Stromanschluss wird sicherlich die ultimativ günstige Alternative zu anderen Plottern werden.:g


----------



## TheFisherking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Ipad 2 als Plotter- tzzzzz. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde
:vik:


----------



## Sockeye (28. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Ja Jungs...

ich würde gerne Unterwasseraufnahmen machen, da ich mir das Geld sparen will und sowieso nur hin und wieder filmen will, hat jemand eine gute App für mein iPad2?

Im Prinzip reicht ja ein klarer Gefrierbeutel und ein Seil. Man die App sollte über den Bewegungssensor ausgelösst werden...

:q Sockeye


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Sowas gibt es garantiert nicht fürs iPhone/iPad/iPod !!!
Wenn der Gefrierbeutel reisst, ist das Gerät im Ar*** oder was?
Nee, hol Dir lieber eine billige IR-Kamera von Pearl, klemm sie an 
ein Notebook an und mache so Aufnahmen. Mach ich auch und
es klappt super.
Aber tue das Dir und dem schönen Gerät von Apple nicht an
;-)


----------



## mock86 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



Sockeye schrieb:


> ich würde gerne Unterwasseraufnahmen machen, da ich mir das Geld sparen will und sowieso nur hin und wieder filmen will, hat jemand eine gute App für mein iPad2?
> 
> Im Prinzip reicht ja ein klarer Gefrierbeutel und ein Seil. Man die App sollte über den Bewegungssensor ausgelösst werden...




@Fisherking: Ich gehe stark davon aus, das Sockeye das nicht ernst meint...


----------



## shorty 38 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Respekt für die Idee mit dem Gefrierbeutel


----------



## TheFisherking (7. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

@mock86:
Das hoffe ich doch mal, denn die Gefrierbeutel sind bestimmt nicht Apple-zertifiziert


----------



## guifri (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Ipad 2 als Plotter- tzzzzz. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde
> :vik:



Wieso nobel??? Ist deutlich billiger als ein Plotter, weil das Ipad ja auch für andere Zwecke genutzt wird...
Ich war bis neulich auch kein Apple-Freund, aber die Dinger sind tatsächlich genial.


----------



## guifri (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ja Jungs...
> 
> ich würde gerne Unterwasseraufnahmen machen, da ich mir das Geld sparen will und sowieso nur hin und wieder filmen will, hat jemand eine gute App für mein iPad2?
> 
> ...



Kleiner Spaßvogel..

aber ich hab da tatsächlich noch was ...(weil das Iphone brauche ich ja zum Navigieren...und es spart die Gefrierbeutel)

http://www.amazon.de/Kodak-PlaySport-Waterproof-Pocket-Camcorder-Kartenslot/dp/B0033PRPHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302640428&sr=8-1

    Zeigen Sie allen, was Sie antreibt – in HD
    Stürzen Sie sich in die Wellen – die bis 3 m (10 Fuß) wasserdichte digitale Videokamera macht alles mit.
    Wohin auch immer es Sie zieht – dank des robusten Designs nimmt die Kamera nahezu überall beeindruckende 1080p HD-Videos auf.
    Untermalen Sie Ihre Erlebnisse mit atemberaubenden HD-Bildern mit 5 MP im 16:9-Format.


In den Keys werde ich´s ausprobieren und den Link zu youtube dann hier einstellen.


----------



## raubangler (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



guifri schrieb:


> Kleiner Spaßvogel..
> 
> aber ich hab da tatsächlich noch was ...(weil das Iphone brauche ich ja zum Navigieren...und es spart die Gefrierbeutel)
> 
> ...




Nur 3m?
20m!
http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...anic-study-set-divers-camera-lcd-screen-case/


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

habe nun auch die Navionics Europe West Seekarte auf meinem Motorola Defy !
zum gucken ist das ne geniale Sache - ob ich damit navigieren würde glaub ich weniger, dafür hab ich ja den Plotter an Board.
aber feines Spielzeug #6


----------



## MArvin123 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hay Leute #h,

hab nochmal eine andere Frage: Diese Navionics Europe West Seekarten App kann man die auch auf einem See in Österreich verwenden? Wollte mir nämlich ein Echolot zulegen. Für ein Echolot mit GPS hab ich aber leider kein Geld! 

Dachte mir wenn ich dann eine gute Stelle gefunden hab könnte ich die evtl. dann in der App speichern bzw. makieren?! 

Wäre für eine Antwort glücklich! :vik:

Gruß Marvin


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Marvin, ganz ehrlich. Das ist ne App für Seekarten. Das heisst nicht das die App für Seen die im Binnenland liegen gedacht ist . Also für dein Vorhaben lade dir mal Motion GPS als light Version und damit ne Topographische Karte von Openstreetmaps. Da hättest Du auch den Binnensee und kannst ne Markierung setzten. Und wenn Motion GPS gefällt kaufst Du Dir zu 0,79€ die Vollversion. 

Ich denke damit kannste dann in Östereich gut mit leben, denke ich.

Die Marine Karten gibt es nur für den Bereich Berlin/Brandenburg als Binnenversion.

@Jörg, langsam glaube ich das die Plotter auch zu alt werden. Wenn ich mir die release Daten der Karten von Garmin so angucke, bekomme ich Angst. Ich hoffe Du hast einen Aktuellen Plotter mit aktuellen Karten.


----------



## mock86 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Wie gesagt, ich habe mir Motion GPS runtergeladen und es macht einen sehr guten Eindruck!

Mit Motion GPS kannst du Standorte speichern, und dich zu Geo-Zielen per Kompassnadel führen lassen.

Kartenmaterial hast du reichlich dabei, Marinekarten, GoogleMapskarten, Bingkarten, Satelitenaufnahmen (wie GoogleEarth), nur "gezeichnete" Karten etc...
weiß aber nicht ob er eine Internetverbindung dafür braucht um die Kartenabschnitte zu laden. Denke aber schon..

Werde es Karfreitag auf See, vor Fehmarn testen und nach Ostern berichten!


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kannste einen Kartenausschnitt zu Hause mit Wlan auf das Iphone laden und anschließend auf dem Gerät speichern. Macht ja auch sinn falls man keinen Internetempfang hat.

Ich glaube auch das es eine sinnvolle App für Marvin ist.


----------



## MArvin123 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Haben die einfach mal eiskalt den Preis der app von gestern auf heute ver4facht naja immer noch nicht die Welt aber trotzdem vielen dank auch für die antworten und bin mal auf den testbericht gespannt! Und vor allem auch wie genau die app ein überhaupt zu dem Punkt wieder lotzt! 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Oohhh stimmt. War dann für 0,79€ nur nen Angebot. Aber ich finde es trotzdem gut.


----------



## guifri (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nur 3m?
> 20m!
> http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...anic-study-set-divers-camera-lcd-screen-case/



Ich tauch eh nicht..aber nen Fisch unter Wasser knipsen geht damit...und das ding ist super handlich und macht spitzen Aufnahmen.


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habe nun auch die Navionics Europe West Seekarte auf meinem Motorola Defy !
> zum gucken ist das ne geniale Sache - ob ich damit navigieren würde glaub ich weniger, dafür hab ich ja den Plotter an Board.
> aber feines Spielzeug #6



Moin Jörg,
ist das die Seekarte für 39.99 €? Oder gibbet noch ne andere?


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Moin Uwe. Neuerdings scheint es eine Änderung zu geben. Nun ist es so, das es eine Europa Version in 1.2 gibt. Diese deckt deutsche Nord und Ostseeküste, Niederlande und Belgien ab. Die kostet (ich hoffe immer noch) 9,99€. Aber Vorsicht: willst Du wie ich rund um Fehmarn fahren, ist das Gebiet in der Europa nicht enthalten. Dafür benötigst du nun noch extra Dänemark und Grönland zu 34,99€

Warum das so ist, kA.

Gibt im AppStore einfach mal Marine ein und da wirrste das finden.

Die Europa West, die Jörg oben beschrieb, gibt es in Ver.5 und wurde durch die oben genannten ersetzt. Ich war als Käufer entsetzt. Plötzlich wieder 44,90€ ausgeben.


----------



## Sockeye (19. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Beim Angeln füttere ich auch immer an...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Uwe. Neuerdings scheint es eine Änderung zu geben. Nun ist es so, das es eine Europa Version in 1.2 gibt. Diese deckt deutsche Nord und Ostseeküste, Niederlande und Belgien ab. Die kostet (ich hoffe immer noch) 9,99€. Aber Vorsicht: willst Du wie ich rund um Fehmarn fahren, ist das Gebiet in der Europa nicht enthalten. Dafür benötigst du nun noch extra Dänemark und Grönland zu 34,99€
> 
> Warum das so ist, kA.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,
ich habe nicht das Modesmartphone#d|supergri, sondern ein Motorola Defy.
Laut Bild im Android-Market ist die gesamte für mich relevante Ostsee abgebildet. Dat Teil soll 40,-€ kosten.


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> ist das die Seekarte für 39.99 €? Oder gibbet noch ne andere?




von Navionice gibts ne ganze Menge weltweite karten.
Hab die Europe West gekauft (Version 11)  20 EUR + Steuern = 23 EUR - aber für das Motorola Defy ... vielleicht sind die Karten für andere ja teurer ?! 
einfach klasse die Anwendung - fast ganz Europa ... Ostsee,Nordsee und Frankreich rum, das halbe Mittelmeer + alle Binnengewässer !!!


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

jetzt hab`s ich gesehen: Bei Navionics Westeuropa ist auf dem Bild ganz oben die Ostseeküste erkennbar. Die Karte, die ich meinte umfasst Nord- und Ostsee bis hoch nach Südnorge.


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

ach so .... 
ich hab die Nr. 46 installiert ... die geht bis nach Rügen und Süd-DK


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

ich hatte die Nr.45 im Visier|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

mhm ... die Nr 45 " Skagerrak und Kattegatt " finde ich gar nicht bei mir im app store |kopfkrat
nur dann wieder Norway (49) und Baltic East (44)  #c


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

aha ... hab sie doch gefunden ... 39,99 € 
muß ich mal überlegen ob ich die so schnell brauche |kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

ich bin auch im Android-Market unterwegs|supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Sorry, wusste nicht das Ihr im Android-Market unterwegs seid. Heisst doch die Überschrift: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren......


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

:q, mußt Dich nicht entschuldigen, ich bin ja zum Motorola abgeschweift.


----------



## mock86 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Also!
Habe die MOTION GPS App Freitag auf See vor Fehmarn gestestet!

Funktioniert wirklich ausgezeichnet! Ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe! Vielen Dank noch mal gpsjunkie!

Man kann sehr sehr einfach die gewünschten Geo-Daten eingeben, klickt auf "navigieren" und er setzt einen WayPoint an entsprechender Stelle auf einer Karte von GoogleMaps. Bing und andere gehen wahlweise auch, ist alles in der App enthalten. Jedoch weiß ich leider nicht ob er einen Internetanschluß benötigt, um sich das benötigte Kartenmaterial zu laden. Würde aber auch völlig ohne Karte funktionieren, da es eh nur nach Luftlinie und Entfernungsanzeige geht...

Man selber ist dann ein grüner Pfeil, der in die Richtung zeigt, in die man fährt, welcher stets mit einer geraden blauen Strichellinie mit dem WayPoint verbunden ist, sodass man immer gut erkennen kann, ob man vom Kurs abgekommen ist und in welche Richtung man ihn korrigieren muss..

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Als wir den WYP erreicht hatten, habe ich das iPhone in die Tasche gesteckt. Als wir von der Drift ein ganzes Stück versetzt wurden, holte ich es wieder raus um uns wieder zum WYP navigieren zu lassen. Und siehe da, er zeichnet alles mit einer kleinen blauen Linie auf! Man kann also ganz genau sehen wie man gefahren bzw. auch gedriftet ist. Ist nicht sonderlich wichtig, aber ganz wichtig. Kann man sich bestimmt auch zu Nutze machen. Beispielsweise um zu planen wie, bzw. von wo nach wo man über ein Riff oder Wrack driften möchte.. Also Idee...

Ich hoffe ich habe es halbwegs verständlich geschrieben und konnte helfen.

Petri!


----------



## derthomasgl (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hi,

also ne super Sache mit dem Iphone. Wie lange hat denn der Akku von deinem Smartphone ausgehalten?
Ich will mir bald ein Motorola Defy mit der Navionicskarte Norwegen West oä. kaufen.
Hab ein Link zum Thema " Solarladegerät" gefunden:

http://www.swisssolarcharger.com/dynaPage.asp?mPage=Startseite

Hat jemand ne Idee  gefunden, wie man das mit dem Akku für Smartphone lösen kann?

 Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Pikefood (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Moin,

ich lade mein iPhone auf "See" ganz normal über nen Zigarettenanzünder, simpler gehts nicht.


Grüße


----------



## mock86 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Wie lange der Akku geghalten hat, kann ich leider nciht sagen, weil er 1. nicht ganz voll war zu beginn der fahrt und 2. ich auch nur 3 oder 4 Probeläufe gemacht habe. 
Aber bei GPS-Nutzung zieht das iPhone schon ne Menge aus dem Akku! Wird richtig warm... 

Deine letzte Frage verstehe ich nicht, die hast du doch mit der Solar-Seite selbst beantwortet. Klingt doch ganz gut.

Allerdings würde ich auch den Zigarettenanzünder bevorzugen.
Weniger, was Nass werden oder über Bord fallen kann.. Und vor allem günstiger.


----------



## derthomasgl (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

HI,

mit dem Zigarettenanzünder ist das so ne Sache, denn ich weiss nicht wo ich ihn auf dem Boot anschliessen würde bzw. ich bin mir nicht sicher dass auf dem Boot ein 12V Anschluss existiert.
Weiss aber, dass dieses Boot ein Echolot am Board haben wird.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mock86 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Leihboot? Wenn der Motor ein E-Starter hat bzw wenn ein Echolot vorhanden ist, gibt's irgendwo eine Batterie. Mit etwas Geschick klemmst du eine 12V-Steckdose mit Stromdieben unbemerkt an.
Sonst entweder Solar, oder einfach das smartphone nur zeitweise nutzen. Also zwischen den fahrten in die Tasche damit..


----------



## MArvin123 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie genau das Navigieren mit dem iPhone war! Weil es ist ja schon ziemlich wichtig so nah wie möglich an die Stelle zurück zu kehren wenn man jetzt einen Hotspot makiert hat! Hab nämlich gehört das das GPS vom iPhone wohl nicht wirklich was taugt nur zum groben Straßennavigieren! Deswegen hat auch TomTom extra für die Straßennavigation ein Adabter mit externen GPS-Empfänger rausgebracht um besser Navigieren zu können! 

Cheers!


----------



## mock86 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Wie genau das GPS beim iPhone ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Das genauste, was mit GPS möglich ist, sind glaube ich auf 15 Meter. Müsste man auf einem Acker Mel testen, wie genau er einem wieder zum WYP führt...


----------



## Pikefood (29. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

15 sind korrekt, bedingt durch die sehr kompakte Bauform.

Ich handhabe es ganz einfach:

Stromversorgung: Baterrieschnellklemmen mit Zig.anzünderbuchse

Navigation: Garmin Hand GPS da genauer (2m)

Seekarten: iPhone


So setze ich die Wegpunkte auf dem genaueren GPS, beobachte die Karte auf dem iPhone mit einem Auge und das Echolot mit dem anderen Auge. 


Ist etwas mehr klimbim, funktioniert aber bestens.


Grüße


----------



## derthomasgl (29. April 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Hallo,

mal ne andere Frage: wieviele  GPS-Satelliten kann so ein Smartphone wie zb. Motorola Defy mit seinem GPS-Empfänger auf einmal empfangen?
Dachte, dass die Smartphons genauso genau sind wie übliche GPS Empfänger.....oder doch nicht?

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit dem iPhone auf See navigieren*

Ohh ich finde das Driftverhalten auf der Ostsee gerade für seeehhhrrr wichtig. Genau das bringt mir die Fische. 

Danke für das Danke Mock86. Schön das es geklappt hat. Die karten kannste zu Hause mit Motion runterladen und dann auf der See mit GPS nutzen.


----------

